
Zoom Now Worth More Than the World’s 7 Biggest Airlines - samspenc
https://www.visualcapitalist.com/zoom-boom-biggest-airlines/
======
0xy
If you use this as a company, you should assume that the CCP will have direct
access to your confidential discussions and IP given their atrocious security
record and extensive ties to China.

If ANY company has extensive ties to China, they are under full influence of
the CCP. You literally cannot operate in China without this influence at any
sort of scale.

Zoom is developed almost entirely in China. The CCP has policies that
systematically steal intellectual property for use in Chinese companies. If
they can intercept your IP, they'll steal it and give it to Chinese
competitors.

~~~
throwaway55434
In addition, Zoom is an American company, so they must comply with National
Security Letters as well.

~~~
m463
A friend of mine said they were using the "government version of zoom" or
somesuch. (in the united states, some sort of secured zoom)

------
yyy888sss
Overvalued IMO. I don't find Zoom to be at all differentiated from the many
other video call apps from Meet, Teams, Skype, etc. All the enterprise
software companies include video meetings in their bundles, why would you pay
extra for Zoom?

~~~
nikanj
Because Zoom _works_. I know of multiple companies that pay for Teams due to
Big Corp Politics, but still use Zoom because it actually works.

~~~
nelaboras
jitsi also just works.

you might like the servicr, but zoom is definitely overvalued, no question
about it.

~~~
dunefox
Two or so years ago a friend set up Jitsi and RocketChat on his server because
2 friends and I were using Discord for studying for exams and he wanted to try
out an open source alternative. It was so bad that we stopped using it
immediately and went back to Discord - three people click on a room link, two
end up in the same room, one is in an empty room; people kept dropping out
every minute; one shared his screen, and while one person could see it, the
other couldn't; some people heard others, some didn't; and the installer on
Windows was so bugged that one person couldn't even run the desktop version
and had to resort to the browser version which had its own problems.

Maybe this has improved since but I wouldn't use Shitsi again with Discord as
an alternative.

~~~
trynewideas
> Two or so years ago

> Maybe this has improved since

Yes.

~~~
dunefox
Great!

------
Exmoor
Hats off to Zoom. Someday I hope we get a post-mortem from someone with a hand
in the technologies they're using to scale. 3 months ago I think 90+% of the
population had never heard of them and now it's a household name.

Three months ago I would've probably bet every dollar I had against a company
in their position being able to fairly-reliably scale exponentially to meet an
unforeseen circumstance.

I'm curious to see if they can ride this into long term success.

------
rvz
The question is how long can Zoom keep this up and when will it start to go
downhill, even when the airline industry starts to recover (if they can
recover).

In both cases, What goes up, must come down.

------
bawolff
Yet again proving that nobody cares if your product is a security disaster.

------
seesawtron
Can someone be so kind to explain how is the market worth of a company
calculated? Is it based on (1) the number of users (2) how much capital gets
invested in it with purchase of shares? ..?

I just find it hard to grasp the idea that an app can "be worth" more than 7
largest airlines combined; because I do not clearly understand how the worth
is being calculated.

~~~
thoughtstheseus
Worth, as from the article is market capitalization. Market Capitalization is
shares outstanding times price per share. Price per share is the price at
which shares of that company trade at.

You could also look at enterprise value which is market cap + net debt for a
better view of size.

In the investment markets people frequently joke about how poor airlines are
for an investment. Many of them don’t even own their own planes because they
do not make enough money to use the depreciation.

------
naveen99
Do the airlines have an api ? zoom does :
[https://marketplace.zoom.us/docs/api-reference/zoom-
api](https://marketplace.zoom.us/docs/api-reference/zoom-api)

How many yc startups will be enabled with it ?

------
pcurve
Shopify has market cap of $82 billion.

Is it sustainable?

~~~
wtfno009887466
Seems overvalued imo

------
naveen99
Interesting all the cons have much less karma than the pros on this topic as
of now.

------
mwkurian
Zoom P/E ratio is 2k+. Seems overvalued?

~~~
perl4ever
Compared to what? Plenty of companies are losing money and are highly valued,
which is kind of like having a P/E that is greater than ∞.

~~~
mewpmewp2
It's actually p/e in the negatives. Anyway people should stop using it as some
kind of god metric. It is easy to justify cases where large or negative p/e
makes sense.

~~~
perl4ever
I read once that there are negative absolute temperatures defined such that
all negative numbers are (in a way) greater than all positive ones.[1] That
is, the temperatures below absolute zero are actually hotter than +infinity.

It seems reasonable to look at negative p/e numbers in a bit of a similar way,
as being beyond infinity on a scale.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negative_temperature](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negative_temperature)

